# law against hunting fenced deer/elk?



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

interesting article in the GF herald today about a rep from fargo
submitting a bill to make it illegal to hunt fenced game.
any thoughts. owners of these game farms argue free enterprise
opponents argue that it is unethical. it is already illegal to operate these game farms in colorado, wyoming and possibly montana. 
personally, shooting a fenced in animal is not ethical and certainly is not
"hunting".


----------



## baker_08 (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree 100%. If the deer or elk or whatever you are hunting doesnt have a chance because of a fence, it's not hunting. I think that its wrong.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

if this bill passes can I still shoot a cow every now and again?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ummm guys... this was already started as a thread over in hot topics... including the entire article for you to read...

Let's keep the discussion on that thread...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 882#249882

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm with you on it being wrong but the word "ethical" is a hot potato button that would open a can of worms if they use it to argue against the hunts.


----------

